# Inanimate/Product Photography



## spider (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty much the same with the other thread about portraiture.
Let's see what you photograph!

Anything from cell phones to soda


----------



## curiousme (Feb 23, 2011)

This is one of my favorite pictures that I have taken this winter.  The bubbles are frozen into the top of the ice.  I don't know if it is what you meant by this thread or not....


----------



## spider (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## hassman789 (Feb 23, 2011)

So anything not living? Ok well I took this picture yesterday and thought it came out pretty good!


----------



## spider (Feb 23, 2011)

I like the grainy iso, neat shot


----------



## spider (Feb 23, 2011)

My brother was selling this knife and needed some photos today


----------



## What (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/5462789856/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/5462796164/

Do those count? If not...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/5121802477/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/4051375329/


----------



## curiousme (Feb 23, 2011)

Then maybe this fits the thread a bit better, though ice is an inanimate object.....


----------



## hassman789 (Feb 23, 2011)

Plasma ball!!!! I thought it Looked pretty cool!


----------



## spider (Feb 23, 2011)

The purpose of this photo was to remind the people that hey, Drugs are STILL a problem, they are STILL in the schools, on the streets, and are being consumed more and more everyday by a younger and younger generation each year. It is STILL a problem. We can't just move from a neighborhood when it's becoming a drug infestation. We should take action..







I must note, it was not actually *cocain* but instead, *confectioners sugar*.


----------



## hassman789 (Feb 23, 2011)

spider said:


> The purpose of this photo was to remind the people that hey, Drugs are STILL a problem, they are STILL in the schools, on the streets, and are being consumed more and more everyday by a younger and younger generation each year. It is STILL a problem. We can't just move from a neighborhood when it's becoming a drug infestation. We should take action..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I was wondering what that "substance" was... Having a razor in a photo makes it so much deeper in my opinion, don't know why, but you can really feel it (At least I can..).


----------



## spider (Feb 23, 2011)

Much appreciated Hassman. I used the razor because that is what they use to "cut it up", or line it up. I also felt the "made in USA" writing on it may push some buttons.

I re-processed the photo, however, to lighten it up and make it brighter.


----------



## hassman789 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah I knew thats what the razor was for in this picture. But in other pictures, a razor really "means somthing" to me. But in this picture it was a tool, but still, you know...


----------



## spider (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 11, 2011)

just a quick shot at a birthday party, not much set up. but I liked the image


----------



## spider (Mar 11, 2011)

It'd make a neat stock image, just watch out for shadows from the on camera flash hitting the lens


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 11, 2011)

spider said:


> It'd make a neat stock image, just watch out for shadows from the on camera flash hitting the lens


As I was posting it I saw that, I wanted to crop it, but I didn't have access to the full res pic.

Thanks for the tip tho I'm seeing more and more as I look at more and more pics.


----------



## spider (Mar 11, 2011)

A friend always told me shoot your image without being able to crop it in mind. One way to avoid those shadows is an external flash. Just adjust the power according to your aperture (assuming you're shooting up close) - keep your SS over 1/125 and have your flash angled torward your subject. 

Or if you want to go all out, consider a 100mm f2.8 macro lens as well as a ring flash of some sort.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know if "photography" is the best word for it, but I've always liked this picture.


----------



## Crysta (Mar 11, 2011)

im selling you some dinner at a fine restaurant in mexico...
canon powershot g10 handheld lol


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 11, 2011)

spider said:


> A friend always told me shoot your image without being able to crop it in mind. One way to avoid those shadows is an external flash. Just adjust the power according to your aperture (assuming you're shooting up close) - keep your SS over 1/125 and have your flash angled torward your subject.
> 
> *Or if you want to go all out, consider a 100mm f2.8 macro lens *as well as a ring flash of some sort.


that is my next lens.
I do have an external flash, just didn't use it at the b-day party. 

Selling a guitar and amp to get one 

fixed:


----------



## spider (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm selling my EOS 60D body with some extras


----------



## Rabid538 (Mar 11, 2011)

At my brother's wedding.






Valentine's Rose


----------



## spider (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful drops of water on the rose


----------



## Rabid538 (Mar 11, 2011)

spider said:


> Beautiful drops of water on the rose


Thank you


----------



## Crysta (Mar 11, 2011)

spider said:


> I'm selling my EOS 60D body with some extras


:0! why are you selling your body? did you get a markIII? 

and how much?


mm craving!
chocolate date cake (i made it lol)
85mm 1.8


----------



## spider (Mar 11, 2011)

PM sent

and that almost looks like a mining site, haha

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 11, 2011)

spider said:


> PM sent
> 
> and that almost looks like a mining site, haha
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------


MMMMMM Chocolate strip mining !!

What Shutter Speed were you using for the drip?


----------



## spider (Mar 12, 2011)

1/125, ISO 100, aperture 5.6 - flash wireless triggered at 1/64 power, 35mm


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 12, 2011)

Not too thrilling of a picture, but I was walking the dog and happened upon this couple laying in the grass and snapped a picture....


----------



## spider (Mar 12, 2011)

That's almost creepy! haha


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 12, 2011)

I should have mentioned that I was in a cemetery. They were apparently grave decorations that had been blown from their site. We recently had a windstorm that really left the place in a bit of a mess. At least I didn't hear scurrying sounds only to turn around to see they had moved!

 I have a couple more from there that folks have liked, maybe I'll post them later. One doesn't really fit the thread rules, though. It's more of a landscape shot.


----------



## spider (Mar 12, 2011)

If it's not directly of a living animal/person, post it anyway!


Hey Crysta, the lens came in and it's pretty great. Very sharp stopped down at 5.6

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

Test shot at 1/200, ISO 100, f5.6
wireless flash at 35mm 1/64 power
And YES, the zipper to the case the lens has (for some god awful reason) says kkk on it.
I might file it down.


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 12, 2011)

WHY would it say kkk on it!? What does that stand for? Fail... Lol


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay, here are a couple more. The family liked the first one, but I dunno...the more I look at it the less pleased I am. I like the next one better. Keep in mind that I am only using a Nikon Coolpix L22, one of the lower end models in the Coolpix line. I received it as a Christmas gift and I like it, but it's just a point and shoot.


----------



## spider (Mar 12, 2011)

I enjoy the first one more, more to see.

And idk why it says kkk!


----------



## spider (Mar 15, 2011)

Up close on some water drops that turned out to make a very neat effect with the angle I was at!


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 15, 2011)

Water drops, the first lenses.

as for KKK pretty sure that's a zipper company 3K Zippers.


----------



## spider (Mar 15, 2011)

My dad informed me of the same thing, very random


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 16, 2011)

I snapped this and hurried on my way. The metamorphosis clearly nearing completion, I had no desire to see the true owner of those black, soulless eyes emerge from its teddy bear shell. I fear that tonight I shall hear it scratching at my window, inviting me to come play with it. Forever and ever.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 16, 2011)

Cars..


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 20, 2011)

Shot for an entire day with ISO at 3200 but here's a few from that day 













it's a statue of St. Michael less than 12" tall.


----------



## pronty (Mar 20, 2011)

June 2000. 






---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

August 2000.






---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------








---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------


----------



## Redneck (Mar 21, 2011)

Im not sure how I got the halo around the street lights... But I thought it was pretty cool looking.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Apr 9, 2011)

Thingy by WarrenSoBa, on Flickr


----------



## Venom (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, Nerri! Those shots are great for using ISO 3200! What camera-body were you using? Was it a full-frame, or APS-C / DX format?


----------



## curiousme (Apr 11, 2011)

tree riddled with woodpecker holes


----------



## Nerri1029 (Apr 11, 2011)

Venom said:


> Wow, Nerri! Those shots are great for using ISO 3200! What camera-body were you using? Was it a full-frame, or APS-C / DX format?


I have a SONY SLT-A55V  I'm pretty sure I was using my MD 50mm with an adapter. 

Wish I could devote the time I need to get better. Bought it to be an action camera, but it does well all around. IMO

been collecting older Minolta lenses


----------



## Warren Bautista (Apr 12, 2011)

~ by WarrenSoBa, on Flickr


----------



## Nerri1029 (Apr 23, 2011)

A flower that was spared from the Biology Lab.


----------

